# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Czy to ciąża ?

## raczek

Od sześciu  dni boli mnie podbrzusze tak jakby przed miesiaczka ale dopiero co ja miałam wiec co moze mi byc ?? Kochałam sie jeden dzien po miesiaczce z moim chłopakiem bez zabezpieczenia... czy to ciaza ? Do tego zaczynaja pobolewac mnie piersi a takze mam dziwny sluz w duzych ilosciach . Cykle mam bardzo krótkie , ostatnio ok 23 dni . 
 Prosze o porade .

----------


## Krzysztof

Dolegliwości mogą być związane z owulacją, część kobiet odczuwa ból nie tylko w czasie miesiączki, ale również w połowie cyklu. Z reguły dzień po miesiączce nie jest dniem płodnym, jednak przy krótszych cyklach, takich jak Twoje (23 dni) ryzyko zapłodnienia jest większe. Jeśli od stosunku minęło 10-14 dni najlepiej zrobić test ciążowy, gdyż w przypadku podobnych objawów w pierwszej kolejności należałoby wykluczyć ciążę. Pozdrawiam

----------


## raczek

Mineło juz 14 dni ... a mnie dalej boli . nigdy tak nie miałam

----------


## raczek

Poradzcie cos...

----------


## Karaoke

Cóż można poradzić ? Zrób za kilka dni badanie krwi na oznaczenie hormonu HCG bo na test jeszcze za wcześnie.

----------


## raczek

a kiedy test moge zrobic ?

----------


## Karaoke

Test powinno się robić po 3 tygodniach od stosunku, gdyż dopiero wtedy jest odpowiednie stężenie hormonu, natomiast na badanie z krwi możesz zgłosić się parę dni wcześniej.

----------


## raczek

Yhm dziekuje za rade .  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A mógłby ktoś mi przybliżyć wygląd guzków na piersiach w czasie ciąży ?

----------


## Karaoke

o jakie guzki chodzi - niejasno piszesz

----------


## raczek

gruczoły łojowe tworząc wyraźnie różowe grudki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Grudki na otoczce,wypukłe zgrubienia w obrębie otoczki. To naturalnie występujące gruczoły Montgomery’ego, czyli przekształcone gruczoły potowe, które mogą się układać koliście na całej powierzchni otoczki lub 
nieregularnie, w mniejszych lub większych skupiskach . Występują niezależnie czy jest ktoś w ciąży czy nie w przypadku powiększenia się, lub napięcia piersi np przed okresem czy w ciąży mogą byćbardziej widoczne.

----------


## małaczarna

Czy możliwe,że mogę być w ciąży?
Witam !
Mam duży problem,otóż opóżnia mi sie okres o 4-5 dni.Ostatnio dostałam 04.07 ,który trwał 3dni.Miesiączkuje jeszcze nieregularnie.Żyje w stresie ponieważ mam powiększone i obolałe podbrzusze,piersi lekko nabrzmiałe i delikatnie obolałe.Zazwyczaj piersi zawsze mnie bolały.Ale problem w tym,że współżyłam z chłopakiem wiele razy w tym 2 razy bez zabezpieczenia(nie doszedł we mnie).Boję sie,że moge być w ciąży,ponieważ przez ostatni czas trochę przybrałam na wadze.Robiłam już wiele testów ciążowych i wyszły negatywnie.Nie wiem co mam robić.
Proszę o jakieś rady.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przybranie na wadze nie ma tu nic to rzeczy, napisz co ile dni masz miesiączki, kiedy były stosunki przerywane, i czy partner po wyjściu odrazu miał wytrysk ? Ile dni od współżycia robiłaś testy, być może za wcześnie. Twoje dolegliwości  mogą być związane ze zbliżającą się miesiączka, albo też z wczesną ciążą, objawy przeważnie są podobne.

----------


## małaczarna

Różnie to bywa czasem mam co 31 dni a czasem co 33, niekiedy nawet co 30.tak partner po wyjściu miał od razu wytrysk.Kochalismy się tak moze z 2,5tyg temu.Testy robiłam po 2tyg z róznica między nimi o 4 dni.

----------


## małaczarna

Postanowiłam stosować wywar z czarnej malwy.Zobaczę jak bedzie za kilka dni.Tylko,ze teraz jestem strasznie zestresowana i niekiedy nawet panikuje.to chyba też może być powodem opóżniania prawda?

----------


## Karaoke

Stres może wpłynąć na przesunięcie terminu miesiączki a 4 czy 5 dni opóżnienia to ciągle prawidłowy cykl. Test pokaże miarodajny wynik po 3 tygodniach od tego stosunku, natomiast możesz już wykonać badanie beta HCG. I jeszcze jedno - jeśli nie jesteście gotowi zostać rodzicami to należy się zabezpieczać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Twoje dni płodne wypadają od ok. 10 do 23 dc, w tych dniach trzeba szczególnie uważać, stosunki przerywane szczególnie z wyjściem na tzw. "styk" są bardzo ryzykowne, bo tuż przed wytryskiem u niektórych mężczyzn może wystąpić tzw kropelkowanie, czyli "wypłynięcie" wraz z preejakulatem niewielkiej ilości nasienia, facet tego nie czuje myśli, że zdążył a tu "zonk". Miesiączka może opóźniać się ze stresu, napar z czarnej malwy, ciepła kąpiel, relaks może pomóc. Jeśli miesiączka się nie pojawi, za kilka dni zrób test z porannego moczu, poproś w aptece o bardzo czuły, wtedy już napewno powinien być wiarygodny. Jeśli test dalej będzie negatywny to trzeba udać się do lekarza po leki wywołujące okres.

----------


## małaczarna

No dobrze.A czy w moim przypadku jest większe prawdopodobieństwo,że mogę być w ciąży?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wg mnie prawdopodobieństwo jest mniejsze niż większe, ale nie zerowe.

----------


## małaczarna

A jeśli okazałoby się ,że jednak doszło do zapłodnienia(miejmy nadzieję,że nie) to są jakieś tabletki wczesnoporonne?pytam z czystej ciekawości.

----------


## Karaoke

są takie do zastosowania - 72 godziny po.

----------


## małaczarna

Aha.Dzięki za info

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale trzeba pamiętać, że nie są to tabletki wczesnoporonne, takie w Polsce są nielegalne, tabletka tzw. 72h po niezabezpieczonym stosunku (pęknięta prezerwatywa po wytrysku, kiedy wytrysk nastąpił wewnątrz partnerki, kiedy stosunek przerywany zawiedzie), np Ecsapelle (tylko na receptę), jest to rodzaj silnej dawki hormonalnej, która nie dopuszcza do ew, zagnieżdżenia się zarodka, lub do zapłodnienia jeśli do niego jeszcze nie doszło. Tabletka ta nie powoduje poronienia. Działa tylko do 72 h, z każda godziną opóźnienia zmniejsza się jej działanie. Jeśli dojdzie do zagnieżdżenia się zarodka w jamie macicy, czasem może zdarzyć się to bardzo szybko, mimo zażycia tabletki, ciąża może się rozwinąć.

----------


## dominika18

wejdź na strone www.womenonweb.pl Tam sie wszystkiego dowiesz. Jest to pewne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Potrzebuje jak najszybszej porady, ponieważ liczy sie każda godzina. Wczoraj kochałem sie ze swoją dziewczyna, (z prezerwatywą oczywiście), i stała sie dośc dziwna sprawa. Otóż, podczas stosunku, ułożenie dziewczyny sprawiało,ze na moj penis naciskała jej miednica ( w środku) skutkiem czego bylo "tarcie". Kiedy doszedłem, nie przerywałem bo widziałem ze Jej nie dużo brakuje, wiec kontynuoowalismy jeszcze chwile. Po wszystkim kiedy sciagałem prezerwatywe (nic sie z nia nie stało, była cała), to przy samym jej koncu była sperma (tzn przy samej nasadzie członka). Boje sie ,ze jakims cudem w skutek tego tarcia jakas jej część mogła sie wycisnac z tej prezerwatywy i przeniesc na dziewczyne. Prawdopodobnie jesli juz to przeniosła sie na Jej zewnetrzną cześc pochwy lub gdzies bardzo "płytko". MAm nadzieje,ze tylko panikuje, jednak prosze o pomoc i odpowiedz czy istnieje realna szansa zajscia w ciąże, bo jeśli tak to liczy sie kazda godzina. Prosze o pomoc

----------


## raczek

Witam, powinnam dzisiaj dostac miesiaczke a nie dostałam... od jakis 3 dni mam mdłości,boli mnie w podbrzuszu do tego mam obolałe ciezkie i wrazliwe piersi . Czy jednak moge byc w ciazy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy napewno była to sperma ? a nie wydzielina dziewczyny ? jeśli prezerwatywa nie pękła, sprawdzaliście czy nie miała na końcu uszkodzenia ? Który to dzień cyklu, i jak długie cykle ma dziewczyna ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

raczek a czy był stosunek niezabezpieczony ? nie zawsze okres musi pojawić się co do dnia, te objawy, które masz mogą zwiastować zbliżający się okres.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

raczek poczekaj jeszcze kilka dni, i zrób test

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak, przez infekcję miesiączka może się opóźnić, raczej ciąża wykluczona, krwawienie 4-5 dni jest normalne, nie jest za krótkie, co znaczy cykle nieregularne? Jeśli jest między nimi różnica ok 5 dni, to jest ok. Na opóźnienie pojawienia sie miesiączki może wpływać wiele czynników : stres, zmiana klimatu, leki, choroba (właśnie infekcja), zmiana klimatu, duży wysiłek. Myśle, że objawy, które odczuwasz, zwiastują pojawienie się miesiączki.

----------


## dominika18

raczek ja na Twoim miejscu zrobiłabym juz dziś test. Ja miałam takie same objawy jak Ty i co sie okazało byłam w ciąż.

----------


## dominika18

Od tego czasu jestem straszna panikara i pilnuje wszystkiego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

od stosunku (28 maja) miałam 2 normalne okresy ( pierwszy był 2 dni spóźniony, ale mysle ze to przez stres bo pojawił sie zaraz po zrobieniu testu który wyszedł negatywnie) drugi normalny i w planowanym terninie, zrobiłam już 3 testy- pierwszy 14 czerwca i po nim 16 dostałam okres ( trwał 5 dni), drugi test 4 lipca ( bo mialam powiekszone piersi i zaczełam się bać) i 22 lipca dostałam okres ( też trwał 5 dni), a 27 zrobiłam 3 test i też był negatywny, teraz czekam na 3 miesiączkę ale jakoś ostanio mam powiekszony brzuch, tak pod pępkiem i chyba nieznacznie piersi mam większe, czy mogę być w ciąży?? prosze o pomoc..

----------


## Karaoke

Nie ma ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam :Smile: 
dzisiaj odczułam dziwne kucie w lewej dolnej częsci brzucha, od kilku dni miewam tam niby zgrubienie i jest ono można powiedzieć że zaraz pod skórą ( tzn nie ciagle czasem sie pokazuje i jest ono jakby podłużne, od samego wzgórka do kosci biodrowej), wcześniej podejżewałam że mogę być w ciązy ale po kilku normalnych okresach i negatywnych testach wykluczyłam to, tylko dzisiaj pojawilo się to kucie, co to może być ?? 

jakieś 3 dni wcześniej mialam śluz owulacyjny, teraz sucho wiec już chyba nie powinien to być ból owulacyjny??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

może to być ból owulacyjny, "to" powiększone to prawdopodobnie jajnik, jeśli ból-kłucie nie minie, może zrobiła się torbiel, trzeba będzie udać sie do lekarza  i sprawdzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

teraz ja mam takie pytanie. Biore tabletki yasminelle juz z 4 lata... ostatnio czyli jakos od czerwca boje sie panicznie o ciaze mimo ze bardzo malo wspolzyje w moim partnerem czasem 2 razy w miesiacu 3, 4 max no i do srodka. Bralam je raczej regulanie lecz ostatnio zapomnialam 7 tabletki z opakowania a dzien przed odbyl sie stosunek krotki i nie do konca lecz zadzwonilam do mojego ginekologa, on mi powiedzial ze mam wziac zalegla tabletke potem po 2 godzinach dwie nastepne i wieczorem jedna ta co powinnam wziac tego dnia, tak tez zrobilam i wiecej sie nie kochalam od tamtej pory. a bylo to pod koniec lipca! okres tzn krwawienie z odstawienia dostalam jak zwykle teraz koncze juz chyba 2 opakowanie nie mam ogolnie zadnych objawow ciazy nie mam nudnosci ani podwyzszonej temp zadnych boli podbrzusza czasem mam tylko bole piersi ale to tydzien poltora przed "okresem" mocno mnie bola a tak to nie bola ale sa wieksze  :Smile:  teraz juz zaczynaja bolec za jakies poltora tyg powinnam dostac plamienie. Lecz martwi mnie to ze przytylam!! brzuch mi urosl mam taka pileczke wiem ze to niemozliwe po miesiacu zeby brzuszek urosl ale tak sie zastanawiam gdybym wczesniej zaszla w ciaze podczas brania tabletek? jest to mozliwe ze nie mam zadnych objawow? no bo z reguly nigdy nie mialam problemow z otyloscia i te krwawienia z odstawienia dostaje regularnie niektore mocniejsze niektore bardziej skape brzuch mnie boli zazwyczaj a jakos w lipcu na poczatku robilam test wyszedl negatywny ... moge wykluczyc ciaze? czy jest mozliwe ze jestem w ktoryms z rzedu miesiacu w ciazy i o tym nie wiem? ze mam regularne krwawienia i caly czas biore hormony i tego jednago dnia jak zapomnialam tab wzielam duza dawke hormonow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie mam miesiączki juz od 40 dni.codziennie mam mdłości które dokuczają mi przez cały dzień.piersi też mi się powiększyły.jestem w ciąży?

----------


## Karaoke

Test już robiłaś ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie robiłam bo się boję a zarazem chyba jestem pewna ze to jest ciąża tylko że kochałam się z zabezbieczenie 3 dni przed okresem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie jest możliwe abyś była w którymś miesiącu ciąży i miała normalne krwawienia. Natomiast jeśli zapomniałaś tabletki, ciąża nie jest wykluczona. Poprostu zrób test, nie ma innego sposobu aby się dowiedzieć

----------


## luin

Witam. Mój problem jest następujący.
27.10 uprawiałam z chłopakiem petting (był to nasz pierwszy wspólny stosunek), podczas którego nasze narządy płciowe kilka razy się ze sobą zetknęły, ale nie doszło do wytrysku. Był to jednak mój drugi dzień miesiączki, więc teoretycznie to dni niepłodne, zważając na to, że mój cykl wynosi ok. 28 dni. Kilkanaście godzin później dostałam stanu podgorączkowego, jednak uznałam to za przeziębienie, bo towarzyszyły mu katar, kaszel i ból gardła. Miesiączka później również przebiegała tak jak zwykle. Niestety w międzyczasie zaczęłam odczuwać charakterystyczny kłujący lub ciągnący ból jajnika, który bardzo szybko objął macicę i drugi jajnik (ból ten odczuwam nadal, zanika przy chodzeniu, ponadto czuję, jakby moja macica była ociężała i nabrzmiała). Doszło do tego ogólne osłabienie, częste oddawanie moczu, nudności (raczej całodzienne) oraz biegunka. Czy możliwe jest, abym zaszła w ciążę? Czy może te objawy wskazują raczej na zapalenie przydatków? Bardzo proszę o szybką odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A w jaki sposób miałabyś zajść w tą ciążę ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

W dniu 19.09 miałam stosunek płciow. Nastepnego dnia 20.09 dostałam okres. Czy jest mozliwe ze zaszłam w ciąze? 
Dodam:
1. miesiaczki mam nieregularne
2. 06.09 brałam tabletke 72h po  
3. nie stosuje antykoncepcji

Jesli tak, to czy moge jeszcz cos zrobic zeby zapobiec ciazy ?

----------

